# Yahoo- Medical calendar for Sept. 9 (Suburban Journals)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Blood drives BLOOD DRIVES: 4:30-8:30 p.m. Sept. 9 at John Weldon Elementary School, 7370 Weldon Spring Road in Dardenne Prairie; 4-8 p.m. Sept. 10 at Independence Elementary School, 4800 Meadows Parkway in St. Charles. Sponsored by the American Red Cross.View the full article


----------

